# Harness or Collar and lead



## Charliejo (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi, I can't decide if I should buy a harness or collar and lead for my pup. What have other people found works best? Any advice would be great.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I always used a collar and lead but recently after 2 years I decided to try a harness! I find it much better and feel more in control if jasper pulls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I like a harness for a pup to take pressure off the throat while they are learning to walk nicely on the lead


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Harness for my 10 month old. And I don't think I will ever do a collar. The sudden pulls on the leash when he see a squirrel or a bird on the ground have decided that for me. I do not think that , that kind of pressure on the neck would ever be good for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

My almost 1 yr old wears a collar with tags always. He tends to escape so better safe then sorry. When he goes for walks he we as a regular harness. Its a personal preference


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Banditmyboy said:


> My almost 1 yr old wears a collar with tags always. He tends to escape so better safe then sorry. When he goes for walks he we as a regular harness. Its a personal preference



Oh I totally agree with you. The collar is for his identification. When he needs to be on a leash , then it's through a harness and not the collar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I can only go by Poppy on this. At first we didn't like the harness as with the lead attachment being down her back, she had more of a chance to spin like an idiot while out on walks. The collar stopped this (mostly), When she calmed down, we found a harness that was made of stretchy material that was comfortable and we knew that checking her (if tried to jump up or run under a car) wouldn't hurt.


----------

